# موضوع الاسبوع



## eng_eslam (15 سبتمبر 2006)

[اريد ياخوانى ان اقترح بن نناقش كل اسبوع موضوع معين 
سيكون بالاتفاق بيننا طوال الاسبوع ويقررة المشرف
ومن هنا ارى ان الجميع سيستفيد عندما تحتك الاراء ووجهات النظر 
فارجوا من اخوانى ان يعطونى اراءهم........................!:81: :81: :81:


----------



## أحمد مارفل (15 سبتمبر 2006)

فكرة رائعه يابشمهندس إسلام ولكن المهم ان المشرف يوافق ويحدد موضوع الاسبوع ده


----------



## صناعة المعمار (16 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

فكرة رائعة جدا وانا سعيدة جدا بكم :30: 

طبعا انا موافقة 100%

لكن هل تريدون موضوعا في صميم الهندسة الصناعية ام مناقشة عامة حول امور تخص الهندسة الصناعية مثل:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=25591

الامر لكم وان عندكم اي موضوع فاطرحوه معكم كامل الصلاحيات :78: 

الله يرضى عليكم


----------



## أحمد مارفل (16 سبتمبر 2006)

أنا أقترح يابشمهندسة على أن تكون أولا مناقشه عامة حول أمور تخص الهندسه الصناعيه ولكن أتمنى تفاعل جميع الأعضاء مع الموضوع . شكرااااااااااا


----------



## صناعة المعمار (10 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الفكرة رائعة ونريد افكاركم ............. سنختار موضوع وسيتم تثبيته ومناقشتة لمدة اسبوع فقط حتى لا يمل الاعضاء


----------



## محمد فوزى (10 أكتوبر 2006)

موضوع جيد واليكم بعض المقترحات
1- كيف تنشئ شركة صناعيه صغيرة
2- كيف تنهض بمستوى الجودة بمصنعك
3- كيف تقوم بخفض التكاليف


----------



## صناعة المعمار (10 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

محمد فوزى نورت مشرفنا الفاضل والف شكر على المقترحات القيمة

بانتظار رأي الاخوة وخاصة eng_eslam  و أحمد مارفل

:28:


----------



## محمد فوزى (11 أكتوبر 2006)

اشكر الأخت المشرفة صناعة المعمار على الترحيب . وارجوا الله ان يبارك هذه الفكره وان تكون بمثابة صالون ثقافى هندسى مفيد وعملى ويحدث اثراء للمعلومات ويولد افكار جديده يمكن ان تعيننا على التقدم والرقى .


----------



## هبه1 (15 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
انا بقترح مناقشه مواضيع تساعد طلاب هذا القسم فى فهم المواد الدراسيه التى تخص هذا القسم


----------



## صناعة المعمار (15 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

حسنا يا هبة لايوجد اي مانع بمناقشة المواد المقررة ......تفضلي باقتراح المواد 

نريد من الجميع المشاركة باقتراحات لنعرف الموضوع الذي يهم اكبر عدد ممكن

بانتظار الاخوة وخاصة اسلام ....... عسى ماشر تأخيرك


----------



## أحمد مارفل (15 أكتوبر 2006)

انا اتأسف نيابة عن زميلى اسلام عن تأخيرة ولكن تأخيرة ده بسبب الدراسه ولكن ان شاء الله هيشاركنا فى بعض الاوقات.


----------



## أحمد مارفل (15 أكتوبر 2006)

أتمنى مشاركة جميع الاعضاء فى الموضوع الذى اقترحه المشرف محمد فوزى وهو
1- كيف تنشئ شركة صناعيه صغيرة
2- كيف تنهض بمستوى الجودة بمصنعك
3- كيف تقوم بخفض التكاليف
لانه فعلا موضوع مهم جدا واللى يعرف حاجه عن الموضوع ده ياريت يفيدنا ونكون له من الشاكرين.


----------



## محمد فوزى (16 أكتوبر 2006)

الاخوة الكرام
المقترح منى ثلاث موضوعات وليس موضوع واحد ويمكن ان نناقش كل واحد فى اسبوع
واقترح على الاخت صناعة المعمار أو الاخ فتوح عمل اجندة للمناقشات بحيث يتم التقديم والتأخير للموضوعات بحسب اهميتها ثم نبدأ فى المناقشة


----------



## صناعة المعمار (16 أكتوبر 2006)

*دعوة للمشاركة*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

الف شكر لكل من ساهم وسيساهم لانجاح هذه الفكرة

لقد تم اعتماد موضوع هذا الأسبوع وهو:

موضوع الأسبوع (1): كيف تنشئ شركة صناعيه صغيرة اضغط هنا

عزيزتي هبة أنتظر اقتراحك لمادة معينة وسنناقشها في الاسبوع التالي​


----------



## صناعة المعمار (16 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مشرفي الفاضل م. محمد فوزي تسلم على المتابعة وكلامك صحيح 100% لكن أرى بعد اذنك أن نؤجل الأجندة حتى نجمع عدد أكبر من الاقتراحات :85: ونطرح المواضيع المطلوبة والمرغوبة من الأعضاء 

سنجمع بين أهمية الموضوع وأهميته بالنسبة للأعضاء :31:​
_________________________________________

اخي الفاضل م. احمد تسلم على ذوقك وأبلغ تحياتنا للأخ م. اسلام والله يوفقكم بالدراسة جميعا ........ بالتوفيق  

بانتظاركم


----------



## ةةةةةة (16 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم من مدينة السلام بغداد جزاكم الله خير الجزاء ارجو ان تتم مناقشه موضوع كيفيه انشاء شركه صناعيه مناقشه عمليه وواقعيه بصوره اساسيه ومن ثم نناقش الموضوع بصوره اكادميه راجيا الفائده للجميع وارفادي بجميع المعلومات ولكم مني الشكر الجزيل


----------



## صناعية ولكن (16 أكتوبر 2006)

*اقتراح لموضوع لاحد الاسابيع*

انا اقترح ان نخصص اسبوع تعريفي لوضع الهندسة الصناعية في الجانب العملي والتطبيقي في الواقع العملي مثلا ان يقوم كل مهندس بالتعريف عن طبيعة عمله الذي يقوم به واذا كانت هنالك مشاكل تواجهه في عمله يمكن ان نستفيد من خبرة بعضنا البعض وأنا ارى انا هذا الموضوع ياتي تكميلي لموضوع كيفية انشاء مشروع صغير؟ لانه ينمي افكار لدى الاشخاص ويزيد الخبرة لديهم. 
وشكرا


----------



## وفيق (17 أكتوبر 2006)

*wafeeq************

فكرة ممتازة وموضوع مهم وعندي باذن الله الكثير مما اعطيه في هذا الموضوع بالذات ولكني في اجازة قصيرة وسأحاول ترتيب افكاري واقترح ان تكون الفترة عموما 10 ايام او اكثر حسب موافقة الاعضاء لان فترة اسبوع عموما قصيرة وكذلك ان تترك المواضيع مفتوحة للنقاش والاضافة بشكل دائم لاننا (كعرب) نفتقر الى فكرة (تراكم الخبرة) 
المهم ان هذه الفكرة ممتازة واتمنى لها النجاح من كل قلبي
ولكن اول اسباب النجاح هو استجابة الجميع للمشاركة ولو بسطر واحد
ولاننسى حديث الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام (لا تستصغرن من المعروف شيئا ولو كان شق تمرة)
ولو قيمنا اى فكرة تقال في جملة لوجدناها قد تعادل (نخلة) كاملة
فهلموا ولا تترددوا
بالتوفيق باذن الله تعالى


----------



## وفيق (17 أكتوبر 2006)

*wafeeq************

رجاء...هذا الموضوع لا يقتصر على المهندسين الصناعيين مع كامل التقدير لهم ولكن كافة التخصصات الهندسية والمحاسبية والادارية ونظم المعلومات كذلك تشارك في النشاط الصناعي المهم ان نجد المعلومات عند من يعرفها
اردت ان انوه لذلك حتى لا يؤدي تكرار المقولة الى عزوف غير الصناعيين عن المشاركة بافكار وخبرات قد تكون مفيدة جدا
وليكن شعارنا (كل فكرة جادة وجديدة مفيدة)
والله من وراء القصد


----------



## صناعة المعمار (17 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ةةةةةة اهلا بك اخي واهل العراق الطيب ..... يجب ان لانتسرع نبدأ بأن نضع الافكار بتركيز ونعرف الخطوات التي يجب ان نمر عليها بشكل عام بعد ذلك سنتناقش بالتفاصيل فبالاسابيع القادمة سنخصص موصوع الاسبوع في دراسة الجدوى او حساب التكاليف وتقليلها ......
بعد ذلك سيكون الامر سهل ان شاء الله للتطبيق

صناعية ولكن اقتراح جميل جدا وترقب اخي ان ننزل موضوع نسميه مثلا: خبرات صناعية 
نفتح الامجال للمهندسين الصناعين ان يحدثونا عن مجالات شغلهم والمعوقات التي واجهتهم

وفيق اهلاااااااا وسهلا والباب مفتوح للجميع للمشاركة طبعا وبالعكس يسعدنا ذلك
والموضوع سيبقى مفتوحا لكن كل ماهنالك سيفك تثبيت وتركز الأضواء على مواضيع اخرى وفترة اسبوع نعم قصيلرة لكن لها مغزى وهو أن نشجع الاعضاء على المشاركة فور دخولهم الموضوع ونقضي على صفة التأجيل والمماطلة التي نعاني منها......ننتظرك

كل فكرة جادة وجديدة مفيدة شعار جميل :30:


----------



## هبه1 (18 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
انا بقترح ان تكون اول ماده هندسه واداره جوده 
دى ماده مهمه جدا لهذا القسم
او ماده دراسه عمل work study


----------



## عثمان الجازوي (18 أكتوبر 2006)

فكرة جيدة نتمني ان تحقق نتائج جيدة


----------



## harwel (20 أكتوبر 2006)

كل عام وانتم بخير ياشباب وصلتنيراسله من الموقع وحاولت الدخول الى موضوع الاسبوع ولكن دون جدوى الظاهر ان هناك مشكلة فضلاً كيف يمكن المشاركة في الموضوع ولكم من احلى عيد


----------



## harwel (20 أكتوبر 2006)

اخواني من خلال ماقراة من ردود بعض الاخوة وجدت الاتي 
1- من اي ناحية تريدون البداية هل هي من حيث امكانيات الشخص فينا ام من ناحية احتياج كل بلد لنوع المنتجات المراد تصنيعها 
2- او من حيث المكسب ومدى الدخل في القريب العاجل لصاحب المشروع 
3-او من ناحية تاسيس فكر صناعي في الدول العربية ( المستهلكهة ) 
انا اقترح ان نحدد نوعية النشاط اولاً كي نتمكن من المقارنة في الافكار والخواطر 
ولامكانات لكي لا يذهب كل واحد في نشاط ولا يمكن للمشر ولا المتابعين الاستفادة من الموضوع 
ولكم احلى عيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد


----------



## ايهاب ماجد (21 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الفكرة رائعة جدا وهذا هو المطلوب لنهضة الامة الاسلامية وخروجها من الجماد الذي يصيبها حاليا . وحبيت ان اضيف شيء مهم هو ان العالم كله يحتكر عملية التصميم التي هي شريان الصناعة عامة والمطلوب مناقشة او طرح مواضيع بهذا الصدد . وشكرا


----------



## qwerty (21 أكتوبر 2006)

xxxxxxxxxxxx

الباب مفتوح للاعتراض لكن بطريقة محترمة

المشرفة


----------



## eng_eslam (21 أكتوبر 2006)

اشكر المشرفة المتالقة دائما وكذلك ارحب بالمشرف فتوح 
وارجو التماس العذر للتاخير وذلك لظروف الدراسة كما ذكر اخى وزميلى المهندس احمد
واشكركم على حسن الترحيب بفكرة الموضوع وان شاء اللة ستجدو مشاركتى


وارحب بمناقشة كيفية انشاء شركة صناعية صغير 
لما سيتيحة هذا المشروع من افكار رائعة..........


----------



## صناعة المعمار (21 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اهلا اهلا م. اسلام والله يعطيك الف عافية ويوفقك

الفكرة لقيت اعجابا كبيرا وموضوع الاسبوع الاول حظي بمشاركات هائلة لعلها بادرة خير بأن نرى شبابنا يجتهدون في انشاء الشركات والمشاريع مهما كانت صغيرة

في الايام الاخيرة من الشهر الفضيل وخلال فترة العيد ينشغل الجميع وبالنسبة لموضوع هذا الاسبوع فهناك مشاركات ابتعدت عن المضمون وهذا اثر على جودته ......لذا سأتخذ اجراءات للسيطرة على المشاركات لكن بعد التشاور مع المشرفين طبعا .....

كل عام والجميع بالف خير


----------



## صناعة المعمار (21 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
عزيزتي هبة شكرا لتواصلك وان شاء الله سنخصص اسبوعا لاقتراحك.....شكرا لتواصلك

عثمان الجازوي اهلا بك وننتظر ان تشاركنا  

harwel الموضوع على الرابط التالي ومفتوح للجميع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=32835
وبعد اليوم بالاتفاق مع المشرفين سنسيطر على المشاركات اكثر وسيكون الموضوع منظم كما تريد.......عيد سعيد يارب


ايهاب ماجد كلامك صحيح 100% الله يرضى عليك ......تواصل معنا

عيد مبارك وتقبل الله طاعاتكم


----------



## ماهر كامل (27 أكتوبر 2006)

ياحبذا ان يكون النقاش online اى فى موعد محدد يحدده المشرف ويبلغ بة الأعضاء بمعنى عمل مؤتمر فى نقطة محدد فى الهندسة الصناعي وفقنا الله لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## ميثم سلمان (29 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم فكرة رائعة و مناسبة و لكن انا اختصاصي كهرباء بور


----------



## فتوح (29 أكتوبر 2006)

*إقتراح موضوع لأحد الأسابيع ( أكتب دراساتك وخبراتك وسعد إخوة لك )*

وهو عمل موضوع عن الخبرات بعنوان (ضع دراساتك وخبراتك وساعد إخوة لك) وكل من كان خبرة في شئ يذكرها حتى نستطيع الإستفادة منها لأقصى حد وحتى إذا استفسر أحد الزملاء عن شئ دعوناه ليشرح ويوضح وله من الثواب العظيم عند الله عز وجل ما يوازي أضعاف ما قدم مع العلم بأن زكاة العلم نشره فماذا تقولون؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## thamer_912 (4 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## Dr. usama (4 نوفمبر 2006)

أقترح أن نناقش موضوع من الاهمية بمكان وخاصة فى عالمنا العربى ألا وهو طرق أعادة إستخدام مياه الصرف الصحى بعد معالجتها وطرق المعالجة المتطورة فما رأيكم


----------



## Dr. usama (4 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخوة الاعضاء لماذا اجد تقصير فى المناقشات التى تدور حول تنقية مياه الشرب ومعالجة مياه الصرف الصحى والصناعى ؟


----------



## جمور4 (4 نوفمبر 2006)

فكرة رائعة


----------



## عبد الكريم أحمد (4 نوفمبر 2006)

مواضيع عن الهندسة الميكانيكية


----------



## جار الجار (4 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 

إخواني :/ عند مادتين أراهم مهمات أتمنى أن يكونا أحد مواضيع الأسبوع إن وجدت أهمية لديكم .

- إيجاد مصــادر للطاقة بدائل عن النفظ.
- الإسكان في العالم بين الواقع وآفاق المستقبل.

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## المهندس مشاري فهد (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*فكرة رائعة وأبداعية يامهندسين العرب اتمنى أن تثرى من الأعضاء بالشكل المطلوب وان في المستقبل تطوريغطى الموضوع من جميع الجهات من تعاريف وانواع وسلبيات وإيجابيات وطرق ......الخ*


----------



## صناعة المعمار (4 نوفمبر 2006)

جار الجار قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> إخواني :/ عند مادتين أراهم مهمات أتمنى أن يكونا أحد مواضيع الأسبوع إن وجدت أهمية لديكم .
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اخي اتمنى تشرفنا بقسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة وسيكون مواضيع للمناقشة قريبا واذا عندك اي فكرة بخصوص هذا المجال اتمنى ان تشاركنا هناك

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=46

هنا المواضيع هي التي تتعلق بالمهندس الصناعي كمهندس صناعي


----------



## hassanzm (4 نوفمبر 2006)

موضوع جميل جدا وافكاركم رائعة ولكن يحب ان ناخذ في عين الاعتبار:
1- ما هو العائد المادي من إقامة هذه الشركة
2- وما هي نسب الربح والخسارة 
3- ما هي الفكرة المستقبلية في تطوير وتوسيع هذه الشركة وكيفية توظيفها في احسن جدول زمني لها
4- دراسة الجدول الزمني لهذه الشركة من حيث عملها السنوي


----------



## نبيل البياتى (8 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ المشرف المحترم, السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لدى مقترح باضافة موضوع-- الخطوات العمليه لوضع نظام (iso) للشركه الصغيره التى انشأتها --
وذلك لأهمية هذا الموضوع فى الوقت الحاضر وان يرافق انشأ الشركه. وفتح باب المناقشه حوله اذا حاز على قبول السيد المشرف.


----------



## polpol (9 نوفمبر 2006)

*موضوع*

السلام علسكم 
في موضوع مهم جدا واتمني لو نستطيع مناقشتة في احدي الحلقات 
كيف تكون مدير ناجح وكيف يتم التعامل الامثل مع العمالة الفنية
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## touqanar2000 (9 نوفمبر 2006)

أخي الكريم
السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد
الموضوع المقترح كيف نفعّل الفقه في الهندسة. كثير منا إن لم يكن كلنا درسنا الهندسة بعيون الغرب دون عرضها كحكمة تطبيقية على كتاب الله سبحانه. فهلا نفر منا كفريق هندسي طائفة تسعى لتفعيل دور الفقه في الهندسة عملا بقوله سبحانه (وما كان المؤمنون لينفروا كافة فلولا نفر من كل فرقة منهم طائفة ليتفقهوا في الدين).
التفعيل يعني بالضرورة أن نكون كلنا تلاميذ نتشاور ونتعلم من بعضنا بعضا. ولا مانع عندي من وضع مقدمة للموضوع في حال كان هناك رغبة في طرحه، وهنا أريد طرح إحصائية من كتاب الله سبحانه: وردت كلمة حكمة مع وبدون ال التعريف 20 مرة في كتاب الله سبحانه. وورد لفظ الفقه ومشتقاته 20 مرة في كتاب الله سبحانه وكذلك وردت المفردة صنع ومشتقاتها 20 مرة. من تساوي التكرار ومن قوله سبحانه (وكل شيء أحصيناه في إمام مبين) يمكن أن نفهم أن الحكمة هي المظلة التي يستظل بها الفقيه والصانع (المهندس). ولا عجب أن أجدادنا حين كانت لديهم الحكمة كان المستوى الفقهي والصناعي لدى الأمة متقدم. فالفقه يقود الحياة، والصناعة هي الصورة المادية للمستوى الفقهي للأمة. ألم يخترع العرب علم الجبر لحل مشكلة توزيع التركة! فكان لهذا العلم الدور الأكبر في تفعيل عمل المهندس وحل مشكلاته!
لا أريد أن أطيل وأعتذر في حال الخطأ في كتابة ءاية.


----------



## نبيل البياتى (9 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم, 
السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته ,
لقد قرأت الموضوع المقترح( الفقه فى الهندسه ) ورأيت الاحصائيات اللطيفه والقيمه المستقاة من القرأن الكريم واقول لك بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه لتضع تحت انظاراخوانك فى الاسلام حقيقة ما جاء به ديننا من فضائل وعلم لازالوا يمثلون قطره فى بحر بعلمهم ولااقول ألا (وفوق كل ذى علم عليم)
فاستمر والله الموفق


----------



## lotfymohammed (12 نوفمبر 2006)

اود اولا اشكر المشرفة صناعة المعمار والمشرف محمد فوزى على المواضيع المهمة الى بيقدمونها لنا واشكر باقى العضاء على المواضيع الى بيقدموها لانها مواضيع مهمة ولكن عندى موضوع مهم قد يفيد الاعضاء وهو كيف نطبق النظام فى العمل و فى حياتنا وارى ان هذا الموضوع قد يستفيد منة الاعضاء والملتقى وشكرا جزيلا على حسن متابعتكم


----------



## صناعة المعمار (12 نوفمبر 2006)

lotfymohammed قال:


> اود اولا اشكر المشرفة صناعة المعمار والمشرف محمد فوزى على المواضيع المهمة الى بيقدمونها لنا واشكر باقى العضاء على المواضيع الى بيقدموها لانها مواضيع مهمة ولكن عندى موضوع مهم قد يفيد الاعضاء وهو كيف نطبق النظام فى العمل و فى حياتنا وارى ان هذا الموضوع قد يستفيد منة الاعضاء والملتقى وشكرا جزيلا على حسن متابعتكم



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يا هلا بك اخي الفاضل م. لطفي  والمشرف م. فتوح يساعدنا كثيرا الله يجزيه الخير

اتمنى لو توضح الفكرة اكثر

ان كان بالامكان ان تشارك في الموضوع الحالي الذي نناقشه: موضوع الاسبوع رقم (3) فسيكون افضل بما ان هذه النقطة تقع على عاتق المدير الذي يفترض به ان يكون قدوة في تطبيق النظام ويفرض على الجميع ان يلتزموا به


اشكر جميع من اقترح وكل اقتراحاتكم سنناقشها ان شاء الله:30: ​


----------



## بنت الشرق (14 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
وحشتوووووووووووووووووونى جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
الله ينور عليكم
ياريت الموضوع القادم يكون فى كيفية ارضاء المستهلك


----------



## engsamh (14 نوفمبر 2006)

*أولا* أحب اشكركم على هذه الفكره الرائعه
*ثانيا* أحب أن أقترح موضوع مهم وهو
كيف يكون المهندس وجهه مشرفه للأسلام؟ على العلم بأننا خلقنا اساسا لنشر الدعوه
وما هى الأخطاء التى يمكن أن يقع فيها المهندس المسلم من سلوك أو اسلوب اداره للعمل تأخذ عليه؟

واتمنى أن تعم الفائده .


----------



## mezo (15 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
الزملاء الأعزاء هل تسمحوا لى باقتراح موضوع هام و هو مشاركة المهندسين فى المساعدة على حل المشاكل المزمنة فى مجتماعتهم مثال مشكلة إيجاد مسكن ملاءم للأسرة بسعر يتناسب مع ذوى الدخول المنخفضة
كيفية التغلب على مشكلة البطالة للشباب .. ألخ أعتقد أن إمكانية حل مشاكل أى مجتمع كفيلة بدفع المجتمع للأمام و إنهاء لظواهر عديدة مثل العنف و الإرهاب و البلطجة


----------



## م.محمد الشيخ (16 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخوكم م.محمد الشيخ
اولا أريدأن أشكر كل من هو قائم على خدمة هذا المنتدى الرائع
واود أن أقترح مناقشة أساليب إلادارة الحديثة
مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## م.محمد الشيخ (16 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أرجوكم أقبلوني ضيفا
ولكم خالص الإحترام


----------



## صناعة المعمار (16 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

م.محمد الشيخ اهلا ومرحبا بك طبعا نرحب بك

حاليا نناقش موضوع بمجال الادارة 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=35191

اتمنى تواصلك 

بالنسبة للمواضيع رجاء ادخلوا فهرس القسم وادخلوا على فهرس مواضيع الاسبوع وشاركونا بما تناقشنا به سابقا

شكر للجميع الله يجزيكم الخير


----------



## s214149 (16 نوفمبر 2006)

ان شاء الله نستفيد من تامواضيع المطروحة...


----------



## aabdalaziz (16 نوفمبر 2006)

رائع جدا جدا جدا


----------



## حسنين عبد الهادي (18 نوفمبر 2006)

لحد الان لم اجد اي فكرة حول الاداري الناجح واين هو الموضوع


----------



## صناعة المعمار (18 نوفمبر 2006)

حسنين عبد الهادي قال:


> لحد الان لم اجد اي فكرة حول الاداري الناجح واين هو الموضوع



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اهلا بك اخي والحمد لله اول مشاركاتك كانت هنا

هذا الموضوع فقط لاقتراحات مواضيع الاسبوع اما المواضيع نفسها فتناقش على حدى.........في مواضيع منفصلة

راجع فهرس القسم ومنه فهرس مواضيع الاسبوع

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=34468

موضوع الأسبوع رقم (3): كيف تكون مديرا ناجحا وكيف يتم التعامل الأمثل مع العمالة الفنية 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=35191

انتظر مشاركتك​____________________________________


الشكر الجزيل لكل من شجعنا بكلمة طيبة الف شكر


----------



## ahmedelgml74 (19 نوفمبر 2006)

thank youuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## akram2006 (20 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## طه احمد منير (23 نوفمبر 2006)

الله يعطيكم العافية ياشباب شورائيكم نطرح موضوع عن كيفية القيام بمشاريع صغيرة وناجحة في نفس الوقت


----------



## صناعة المعمار (23 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



طه احمد منير قال:


> الله يعطيكم العافية ياشباب شورائيكم نطرح موضوع عن كيفية القيام بمشاريع صغيرة وناجحة في نفس الوقت



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=34468

ناقشنا في الاسبوع الاول كيف تنشئ شركة صناعية صغيرة والباب مفتوح على طول للمناقشة

شكرا للجميع​


----------



## mgameel (3 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخوة الكرام السلام عليكم 
اقترحاتى :- 
1- دوره تدريبيه عامه و متخصصه عن جميع أنواع الأسطنبات حيث أن لا تخلوا أى مؤسسه تصنيعيه 
من وجود اسطنبات تصنيعيه بها .
2- دوره تدريبيه عامله و متخصصه عن ماكينات الـ cnc و ذلك لأهميه ذلك المجال فى السوق العربى الأن .


----------



## محمود عبد الرحمن (4 ديسمبر 2006)

اريد كتاب كامل عن boiler


----------



## علياً (4 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم جميعاً
أخوكم علياً الموضوع جيد وجميل وشكراً على هدا المجهود الجبار 
هل من معلومات عن الوقاية من الشحنات الكهربائية 
وشكرا


----------



## harwel (15 ديسمبر 2006)

اخوني الكرام 
اراء مقترحات واراء طروحات ولكن لم اجد شي كل واحد يقترح ولا نراء سوا اقتراحات


----------



## touqanar2000 (16 ديسمبر 2006)

*في ظلال ءاية ذات مدلولات هندسية*

سبق وطرحت موضوع الفقه في الهندسة. والآلية التي يمكن ترجمتها تكون على النحو التالي: نضع ءاية ونقدم مفهوما هندسيا لها في مجال معين، ثم ندعو الآخرين لتقديم المفاهيم في مجالات الهندسة الأخرى. على سبيل المثال: ءاية 20 من سورة الزمر يقول الحق سبحانه: (لكن الذين اتقوا ربهم لهم غرف من فوقها غرف مبنية تجرى من تحتها الأنهر وعد الله لا يخلف الله الميعاد(20)). قوله (غرف من فوقها) بدلا من (غرف فوقها) يشير إلى كون البناء العلوي على جزء من البناء السفلي (من للتبعيض). فما هي المزايا الهندسية لمثل هذا البناء الذي يأخذ شكل الهرم.
من ناحية إنشائية نجد الأهرام من عجائب الدنيا التي صمدت أمام الرياح والزلازل ءالاف السنين. والعلم المعاصر يجد أن المباني الهرمية هي أفضل تشكيل لمقاومة الزلازل أوالرياح. ولكن الموضوع لا يقف هنا وإنما يتعداه معماريا وصناعيا إلى غير ذلك، فالنص القرءاني تبيانا لكل شيء. وهنا نحتاج من زملائنا في التخصصات المختلفة بيان الحكمة من التشكيل الهرمي في البناء. علما بأن تفصيل ذلك ورد في كتاب الله سبحانه وقد نتمكن من بيان بعضه بإذن الله لاحقا.


----------



## سليمان1 (2 يناير 2007)

خطوات عمل دراسة جدوى لمشروع


----------



## eng_eslam (28 يناير 2007)

*modeling*

:81:السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة​
ارجو من اخوانى المهندسين مناقشة ذلك الموضوع فى الاسبوع القادم نظرا لاهمية هذا المجال كما ان الموضوع وااسع ومتشعب ولم استطع الالمام بجميع افكارة 
واتمنى المساعدة لاستفادة


----------



## محمد فوزى (29 يناير 2007)

اخى رجاء الايضاح اكثر


----------



## يوسف عفيفى (11 يوليو 2007)

انا اريد فكرة مشروع صغير ابدا به ومع الوقت يكبر معى ياريت نقترح بعض المشاريع الصغير التى لا تحتاج الى راس مال كبير حتى لاقدر الله المشروع لم يكتب له النجاح تكون الخسارة قليلة وى ذات الوقت يكون مشروع الفكرة الخاصه به جميلة ومهمه وتذيد زتاكبر مع الوقت . ومفيش مانع يدخل اكثر من فرد فى المشروع لكى ينجح ويقف لى رجلية ياريت نقترح بعض المنتجات التى ممكن ان نقوم بتصنيعها


----------



## mahmoudelemam76 (2 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
مقترحات جميلة ولكن المهم أن نبدأ


----------



## mahmoudelemam76 (2 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا Touqanar2000
نقرأ كل يوم عن الإعجاز الطبى فى القرآن والإعجاز العلمى فى القرآن

فلماذا لم نهتم بالإعجاز الهندسى فى القرآن


----------



## دعاء خليل (7 ديسمبر 2007)

بجد الفكرة ممتازة


----------



## fatah667 (28 أغسطس 2009)

أولا / السلام عليكم 
موضوع شيق أخي الكريم ,بالنسبة لهندسة الصناعية موضوع متشاعب وأنا أقترح لو نقوم بتجزءة الموضوع لعدة أجزاء مثلا نبداء / بكيفية تكوين شركة صناعية أي بالمعني العلمي دراسة الجدوة الأقتصادية لعمل مشروع معين وهدا هو محور الموضوع.
وتقبلوا مروري


----------



## علياً (29 أغسطس 2009)

كل عام والجميع بالف خير


----------



## م/ محمد صابر سيد (16 مارس 2011)




----------



## مهندس مصر (20 نوفمبر 2013)

فكرة جميلة ، هلى لا زالت مستمرة أم توقفت ؟


----------

